
Ask HN: What is the best statically typed language for back end development? - aswinmprabhu
I am tired of scripting languages and want to know what the best language for modern backend development is. Golang looks good to me.
======
taylodl
The JVM is a good platform for back end development due to its having a
plethora of mature frameworks and libraries available to do anything you need.
You have several language options then depending on what it is you're wanting
to do.

------
tyger11
Go is the new darling child, and once wasm is in Chrome, it's going to get
very big, very fast. And if they manage to polyfill to regular js (assuming
that's still the plan - I haven't kept up), that's the end game maneuver.

For front-end, well, TypeScript 3.0 just came out...

~~~
tyger11
Sorry, didn't mean once wasm is in Chrome; it's already in Chrome. Meant once
wasm is officially in Go. That version (1.11) is due to be released soon.

------
karmakaze
For small projects or truly micro services, consider Java/Spark,
Crystal/Lucky, or Go/stdlib.

Ensure that it has a fast edit/compile/test loop, ideally with hot-reload for
web apps.

------
stephen82
Well, if you like C's performance, Python's syntactic elegance, and Lisp's
macro system, then you should definitely try Nim language.

------
maerF0x0
Of course the real answer is "it depends".

I like golang and am very interested in TypeScript. Depends on your
RAM/Multicore needs.

------
sidcool
It depends, but I have enjoyed Scala and Go.

